# **Plow or no Plow on 08 Duramax**



## BLK BZT (Oct 7, 2010)

2008 Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD LTZ Z71 Crew Cab Std. Box Duramax Diesel 6.6 Dual Batteries 

I know it will pull a house, but will it push one? Can I put a Boss VXT 8'2 or 9'2 or my 2001 Western MVP 8'6 on this beast?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes u can.timbrens up front a few cranks of the t bars and 1000lbs of ballast against tailgate and u can plow through 3 feet of snow in the v position like it is butter. Believe me I did it with my old bosses duramax with a 8.5 straight blade on a 150 ft run.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

These trucks push like theres no tomorrow. Run ballast and some sort of of suspension aid in the front such as the aforementioned timbrens. Just keep in mind, that diesel motor is aweful heavy so chances are you'll be over your front axle ratings.


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

Surprised the vultures aren't ready to attack this poor guyThumbs Up


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

We've had a Boss 9.2 V on our 2006 Chevy 2500 Duramax standard cab/bed since we bought it new, 5 years now.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Runnig extreme v for 2 years and had a plow on its whole life and I drive all over the northeast with plows on this truck never had a problem and never will,


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1246246 said:


> Yes u can.timbrens up front a few cranks of the t bars and 1000lbs of ballast against tailgate and u can plow through 3 feet of snow in the v position like it is butter. Believe me I did it with my old bosses duramax with a 8.5 straight blade on a 150 ft run.


better put one of those fancy GM frame kits on with that much weight in the rear


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

I dont know if I would. when I first got my truck 4-5 years ago, it's an 02 Crew Cab D Max. The fisher dealer said No. Now they say I can hang a 7.6 HD. With talk about the frame cracking issue,I dont know if I would . They say adding the Gusetts will help .I dont think I will add a plow to it.I would just worry about a frame problem.


----------



## BLK BZT (Oct 7, 2010)

Last month I was driving a 2010 2500HD CC vortec with an 8'2 Boss VXT and 5K of salt in the 6.5 bed with no problem. The truck actually leveled out with the weight and that was it. It handled and worked like a champ. I wouldn't have guessed that I would have any problems with my new 08 duramax till I read something that scared me. I will make the small modifications and make history with this Chevy. Thumbs Up


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

the 2011 frames sure look a bit more stout, but any truck that has a half ton in the bed and a half ton plow is gonna put a lot of pressure in the front part of the frame


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

I say put any plow on you want. I Have installed atleast 50 v plows on these trucks. Not one issue that i am aware of.

Timbrens installed each time as well.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

BLK BZT;1246159 said:


> 2008 Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD LTZ Z71 Crew Cab Std. Box Duramax Diesel 6.6 Dual Batteries
> 
> I know it will pull a house, but will it push one? Can I put a Boss VXT 8'2 or 9'2 or my 2001 Western MVP 8'6 on this beast?


YES!!!!! Install the gussets as a minimum prep and you will be fine.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

kinda off subject here but when people say add ballasts to the truck....would you not have to do anything if you had a steel flat bed ?? im guessing the steall flat bed wiegh a descent amount more than the bed. wen me and my friends lifted the 6.5 bed off my truck to lower it.....it took four of us and it was pretty heavy. however im thinkn a steel flatbed would have more wieght with the bracing underneath??


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

The steel flatbed will help but you want weight behind the rear wheels for the ballast to be most effective. Cant go wrong with a Duramax though.


----------

